#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγές στο buildingcert.gr

## Xάρης

Αλλαγές από σήμερα 25.09.2012 στο buildingcert.gr. Αναλυτικά:

 Στην *καρτέλα «Αλλαγή Στοιχείων Επικοινωνίας»* του επιθεωρητή τα πεδία ΑΦΜ, ΑΔΤ, Πατρώνυμο είναι υποχρεωτικά. Εάν λείπει κάποιο από αυτά, ο κωδικός του επιθεωρητή πέφτει σε read-only mode:
Ο επιθεωρητής μπορεί να δει και να εκτυπώσει τις επιθεωρήσεις του, αλλα δεν μπορεί να δημιουργήσει νέα, ούτε να μεταβάλλει ή να υποβάλλει επιθεώρηση σε εκκρεμότητα, αν δεν συμπληρώσει τα στοιχεία που λείπουν. Στο Αρχείο των Ενεργ. Επιθεωρήσεων και στην *καρτέλα της επιθεώρησης*, αντί για εισαγωγή στοιχείων πολεοδομικών αδειών, απαιτείται πλέον εισαγωγή από τον επιθεωρητή στοιχείων εγγράφων του κτιρίου τα οποία ανήκουν στις παρακάτω κατηγορίες:
_ *Πολεοδομική Άδεια*. Απαιτούμενα πεδία:
Εκδούσα Αρχή: Αν πρόκειται για Διεύθυνση Πολεοδομίας ή Πολεοδομικό Γραφείο κάποιου Καποδιστριακού ή Καλλικρατικού ΟΤΑ, ο επιθεωρητής επιλέγει από τις αντίστοιχες λίστες, φτάνοντας μέχριο το Διοικητικό Επίπεδο της Αρχής που εξέδωσε την άδεια (π.χ. ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ / ΠΕΡ. ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ / ΔΗΜΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ – ΠΙΚΕΡΜΙΟΥ ή ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ / ΔΗΜΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ ή ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑΣ / ΠΕΡ. ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΡΔΙΤΣΑΣ). Αλλιώς επιλέγει την επιλογή «Άλλη» και συμπληρώνει το αντίστοιχο ελεύθερο πεδίοΑρ. ΑδείαςΈτος ΑδείαςΈτος ολοκλήρωσης κατασκευής στα πλαίσια της Άδειας
_ *Νομιμοποίηση Ημιυπαιθρίου*. Απαιτούμενα πεδία:

Εκδούσα Αρχή: (όπως παραπάνω)Αρ. ΝομιμοποίησηςΈτος Νομιμοποίησης
_ *Τακτοποίηση βάσει Ν. 4014*. Απαιτούμενα πεδία:

Α/Α Έργου (από την ιστοσελίδα του ΤΕΕ)

*Πηγή:* buildingcert.gr

----------

